

Show HN: GitEgo.com - GitHub Stat Tracking - mutewinter

Two weeks ago I wished I knew how quickly the watcher count on some of my repos was growing. Now I can. In addition to watchers, I'm also tracking issues, forks, and repo size.<p>I find it fascinating to watch how issues trickle in throughout the day for large project like Rails http://bit.ly/rvsNLM. Also interesting to see how Node seems to be rapidly growing in size http://bit.ly/vstVN9.<p>Let me know what you think http://gitego.com/
======
mrchess
Should make it so that I can get the github repo from the gitego page.

EDIT: Just found the link on the graph. Tough find :P

------
riffraff
if it's an ego thing, why not allow tracking all the repos for a
user/association?

~~~
mutewinter
Good point, I plan to allow users to log in with their GitHub account which
will then import all of their repos. I could make a page that aggregates all
of the gains for a specific user. Thanks for this fantastic idea :)

